# Mackay - fish this weekend



## mrjosh80 (May 1, 2014)

Hey all,

Looking to head out this weekend probably both days as the wind is down. Just got some 50lb braid on my o/h reel so keen to try it out 

Is anyone else keen and can suggest somewhere interesting? Happy to travel a bit if it makes for a better day. Was thinking cape hillsborough (which was awesome last weekend), slade rock or newry island. Wind will be S to SE so the cape *should* be well protected.

Hope to get some takers, would be good to put a few faces to names!

Cheers, Josh


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm guna try get out Sunday but will depend how I go today before work getting some chores done. Not sure where to go, Monday morning is an option for me if I don't get out Sunday. The recent cold snap should see the odd snapper around...


----------

